# 2 parlantes en un rollo de papel higiénico



## Kyon (Jul 2, 2007)

Un día de estos, viendo 2 pequeños parlantes que andaban por ahí, se me ocurrió una estúpida forma da usarlos para algo, lo que se me ocurrió fue meterlos en un rollo que papel higiénico, conectarlos a un puerto de auriculares y conectarlos a un Mp3.
Aun no he ensamblado ese atroz parlante  
>>>Que opinan ustedes? (no conozco las especificaciones de los parlantes)


----------



## gaston sj (Jul 2, 2007)

jaja que buen dibujo esos parlantes se ven muy bien parece una bazooca saludos


----------



## Pablo16 (Jul 2, 2007)

Es una buena idea, hice lo mismo con un tubo PVC y es mas resistente, puedes adaptarle un amplificador pequeño , te recomiendo el siguiente www.electronica2000.com en la seccion de amplificador viene uno que dice 'AMPLIFICADOR PARA PERSONAS CON PROBLEMAS DE AUDICION' funciona si no mal recuerdo con una pila de 9v, es bueno para unos parlantes pequeños y cabe perfectamente en el tubo, saludos


----------



## Kyon (Jul 3, 2007)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> No entiendo que opinión quieres saber.Saludos



la opinión sobre: el rollo que papel higiénico como caja para los parlantes
y esos dos parlantes conectados a un iPod


----------



## Dano (Jul 3, 2007)

La idea es simple y efectiva, una solución simple si no se dispone de algún otro material.


Saludos


----------



## NapalmCandy (Ago 13, 2007)

Supongo que no buscas calidad, el rollo de papel higienico apenas hará de caja de resonancia por su extrema delgadez, y mejor pon los altavoces en contrafase de forma que cuando el de la derecha salga el de la izquierda entre, porque si los pones en fase estarán continuamente luchando el uno contra el otro.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 13, 2007)

Respecto a tu idea me parece: Original, Creativa y un poquitin escatologica.

Algo asi se vende para automoviles con potencia incluida (No esta hecho con un rollo de papel higienico) y parlantes de 10 o + pulgadas.

Saludos


----------



## Pablo16 (Ago 13, 2007)

Fogonazo, tu sabes de que material se hacen esos 'recintos' que dices? son las 'bazookas'? solo he visto que es una especie de madera muy flexible.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 13, 2007)

No tengo la mas remota idea:

Se me ocurre que se podria fabricar con enchapado fenolico de 4 mm (Parecido al terciado), se moja, mojado se ablanda y se le dara la forma con algun molde o sobre un caño, al secarce deveria mantener la forma (Previo encolado).

O tal vez con caño plastico de desague (Los hay de todas medidas)

O tal vez con 3 o mas anillos de madera del tamaño de los parlantes, luegos los envuelves con tiras de fenolico o fibrofacil (Algo asi como un barril de madera), esta me gusta.

Si haces alguna la patentamos juntos, Saludos


----------



## Pablo16 (Ago 13, 2007)

JAJAJA tenlo por seguro, por lo que he visto son de enchapado muy delgado, he visto maderas que se enroollan como si fueran papel, talvez con varias capas de eso, hace tiempo se me ocurrio cortar varios anillos e irlos pegando, es una buena opcion y te va la libertad de lijarlo y darle alguna forma hexagonal, etc. Cuando tenga MDF de desperdicio que sobre de algun bafle voy a armar algo asi, ya te andare publicando las fotos . Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ago 24, 2007)

un push pull bazokero. !Yo se otro con una caja de zapatos!

Lo que nadie sabe es como hacer un amplificador con dos patatas, una cebolla y dos ajos tiernos....

Un saludo inventores...


----------



## electronica-2000 (Oct 31, 2007)

hola : acabo de armar algo parecido pero mas loko.  arme un parlante con un imán cuadrado papel y un pedazo de bobina . enrolle el papel en el imán y la bobina sobre el papel. xd

salu2


----------



## maxep (Jun 2, 2008)

con respecto a la bazooka,.
los armo con carton prensado.. pero ahora que lo pienso mejor.. seria mejor colar el carton. mojarlo asi se hablanda y darle la forma.. y aque por ahora yo le daba la forma solo con el pegamento y doblando lentamente.. 
la de la foto la arme hoy con carton de 1,5 mm, es unamini bazoka  de 19cm x 19 cm. da un buen sonido y..ah es par aun parlante de 6".
saludos.. le puse wat en su interior hace que suene algo asi mas lindo


----------



## Alfgu (Jun 3, 2008)

Yo hice hace nos años unos "minibazokas" con un carton del rollo del papel higienico, los mini-altavoces eran de 2" creo recordar, y 0,25 Watt a 8 Ohm, lo utilicé para una radio a la que se romperon los dos altavoces (y al final termino fundiendo la radio tambien al cabo del tiempo por vieja) y aunque cada altavoz lo puse con la mitad del rollo, sonaban muy bien para lo que era, todavia los tengo por ahi guardados pero sin el rollo de papel, despues de esto y para llevarlo al trabajo con alguna radio que no tenga altavoces de las que tengo por casa, me lo prepararé de nuevo.


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 7, 2008)

hola para hacer una bazoca o un bafle redondo como isieron para agarrar el parlante? por que tengo madera de 5mm y creo que me va  ser facil doblarla y pensaba ponerle un woofer de 10"  supongamos que le pongo 3 anillos sosteniendo no vibrara? vi que alguien dijo que se le ponian varias maderas que me recomiendan?


----------



## thors (Jun 11, 2008)

para gran potencia la caja mas usada es de fibra y resina  ..

para poca potencia  basta con un tubo plastico como los cono de hilo o tubos de pvc hidraulico 

recuerdo que vi en un pequeño boliche que el dueño los tenia en un tubo y ambientaba el lugar muy bien


----------



## mcrven (Jun 11, 2008)

tecnicdeso dijo:
			
		

> un push pull bazokero. !Yo se otro con una caja de zapatos!
> 
> *Lo que nadie sabe es como hacer un amplificador con dos patatas, una cebolla y dos ajos tiernos....*
> 
> Un saludo inventores...



Oye tecnicdeso, será que te dió hambre y quieres hacer un cocido...

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## 2fast4you (Jun 15, 2008)

jaja yo tambien arme eso una vezz! cuando vi el post entré rapidisimo!

arme todo dentro de un rollo de papel de cocina (mas largo). Habia desarmado unos parlantecitos de pc, de esos de 2W y recorte con cuidado el PCB hasta que entre en el tubo, sonaban como deberian sonar, bastante similar a lo q sonaban en sus pequeñas cajitas.

Y para reforzar las bazookitas hace la clasica mezcla de goma de pegar con un poco de agua y papel higienico, como haciamos en la escuela. Fijate que va a quedar duro como una piedra.
Para pegar el parlantecito usa silicona fundida (con la pistolita). Y despues pinta todo con tempera!
alto bricolage! jaja

saludos!


----------



## Me (Jun 16, 2008)

alguien me puede dar 
el circuito pa conectar
los 2 parlantes y hacer la bazooka
esque yo soy nuevo en esto y queria hacerlo
porfavor 
necesito el circuito y como se hace 
plis


----------



## Me (Jun 16, 2008)

Kyon dijo:
			
		

> Un día de estos, viendo 2 pequeños parlantes que andaban por ahí, se me ocurrió una estúpida forma da usarlos para algo, lo que se me ocurrió fue meterlos en un rollo que papel higiénico, conectarlos a un puerto de auriculares y conectarlos a un Mp3.
> Aun no he ensamblado ese atroz parlante
> >>>Que opinan ustedes? (no conozco las especificaciones de los parlantes)



kyon pero como lo haces 
es que me gusto la idea pero
yo soy nuevo me puedes explicar como hacerlo
por que es una buena idea para llevar al cole
y como alimentas los parlantes y como lo conectas al mp3


----------



## stevenson (Jun 17, 2008)

pues en cuanto a la bazooka no se como lo harás no confió mucho en el cartón, para el amplificador puedes usar un tda2822m: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mini-amplificador-ipod-10193/


----------



## Kyon (Jun 19, 2008)

Me dijo:
			
		

> Kyon dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La verdad no hice nada en especial, solo conecte los 2 parlantes a un  jack de 3.5
dentro de un rollo de papel higiénico y los conecte al iPod, y como se imaginaran al
no tener amplificador no sonaron muy duro   
Te digo que si lo vas a hacer ponle un amplificador a baterías


----------



## Juanca394 (Jun 19, 2008)

Esa fue una idea realmente muy original, pero me pregunto si se puede desarrollar a gran escala. Digamos para un amplificador de 360 watt.
                                                                        Salu2


----------



## Alfgu (Jun 22, 2008)

Mmmmm os voi a dar otra idea que se me ha ocurrido este medio dia mientras estaba comiendo de postre un yogur.
Es decir hacer un minibazoka con los envases de yogures aunque veo que es muy enclenque y no es muy gruesa la capa de plastico pero hacendole algun refuerzo seguro que funciona para un altavoz de 0,5 w a 1 watt de unos 5,5 cm o 6 cm para que tenga unos milimetros para sujetarlo al borde.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 29, 2008)

La mejor opción sería...


----------



## gca (Jun 29, 2008)

Joz ese auto se impulsa con las ondas sonoras!


----------



## santiago (Jun 29, 2008)

lo primero es ver a que hidroelectrica esta conectado para alimentar esos bichitos
jejeje

saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jun 30, 2008)

No deberiais dejaros llevar por las apariencias. Si ya normalmente necesitamos cubicar en todos los recintos, el que instaló ese vehiculo, probablemente acopló los parlantes al recinto que le ofrecia el coche. Esos coches túning, probablemente alcancen los 150dB en su interior, pero en el exterior, nada de nada. Como bien dicen, eficiencia =0.

He instalado unos cuantos, y en mi haber hay varios premios en varias categorias, y lo interesante para saber que instalador es el mas inteligente sería medir  la potencia  de entrada y el rendimiento en dB's obtenido.

Que es mas inteligente: 
145 dB con 60A  o
167 dB con 400A de consumo?

En una carrera consiguieron hacer rodar un vehiculo de 3 ruedas 3000 Km con un litro de gasolina. Eso es inteligencia.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 30, 2008)

Yo creo q ese auto costo mas de lo que vale, y el sonido que se puede obtener no es de buena calidad por:
1) los equipos para auto van con poco voltaje, mucha corriente, distorcionana en mas del 20%.
2) con la cantidad de parlantes colocados en todos lados, las ondas sonoras se chocan muchisimas veces entre si aumentando la distorcion y cancelandose entre si.
3) el habitaculo de un auto cualquiera fuese no tiene las dimensiones, ni la acustica necesaria para obtener un buen sonido de calidad.

por ende, y como siempre digo, MUY LINDO a la vista, pero el sonido no entra por los ojos.

saludos amigos.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 30, 2008)

tecnicdeso dijo:
			
		

> En una carrera consiguieron hacer rodar un vehiculo de 3 ruedas 3000 Km con un litro de gasolina. Eso es inteligencia.



Oye tecnicdeso, eso debió ser un triciclo a pedales y el litro de gasolina lo llevava en la cesta.

Saludos muchachos...


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jul 2, 2008)

Te equivocas mcrven...  eso es real. De hecho han realizado un concurso varias universidades, y han desarrollado lo siguiente:


http://meneame.net/story/crean-vehiculo-para-recorrer-3.000-kms-1-litro-gasolina

Por cierto, pedales no llevaria, porque pesan demasiado.  


Y respecto a la distorsión.... Muchacho, sepas que una etapa de potencia de coche, aunque funcione a bajo voltaje, tiene sus fuentes conmutadas, que por cierto elevan los voltajes para el perfecto funcionamiento de las etapas finales, con distorsiones inferiores a las de hifi, e incluso hay amplificador de auto valvulares. Lo cual en calidad de amplificación es perfecto.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 2, 2008)

Oye chaval, sólo era cachondeo haciendo algo de juego con palabras e ideas.

Gracias por la aclaratoria y saludos para todos...


----------



## danielarias (Jul 3, 2008)

buena idea solo falta el amplificador


----------



## belpmx (Ago 4, 2008)

Hola estoy probando con tea 2025 o algo así.... si me funciona bien les digo como me fue...


----------

